# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Mob tagging with a lvl 1 and lvl 60

## critshield111

Referance video Twitch

have two lvl 1s in same party, have 1 of the mages afk in the same area but not close, tag the mob on the lvl 1 you want to lvl and then kill with ya level 60 hunters pet, the lvl 1 will recieve full XP

----------


## kc.

Would appreciate if you could be a bit clearer and provide a but more info.

----------


## bl4ckg4m3

Easy to explain, the lvl 1 Toon attacks the mob and the hunters/warlocks pet kill the tagged mob. The LvL 1 get the whole amount on xp from this kill, the lvl 1 gain more and faster xp threw grinding. PROFIT!

----------


## lilsniff

For those in need of a better explanation:

*You need:*
- a fresh toon to "boost"
- a player in your lvl 1's group (can be anyone, any level)
- a lvl 60 hunter *or* warlock with a pet

*Setup:* 
1) Invite the second player to your fresh toon's group.
2) Place this second player/group member in the same zone as the toon you're "boosting", but keep him far away (for example in Elwynn Forest the player can stand outside SW gates while lvl 1 is in starting area, ref. the video OP linked).
3) Make sure you've got your hunter or warlock next to the boosted toon (hunter/lock should not be in your group).

After you've done the setup, tag a mob with your fresh toon and then have the hunter or warlock kill this mob with their pet. The mob needs to be killed solely by the pet, so the hunter/warlock shouldn't use any other ability than sending in their pet.

Repeat the tag -> kill process on all mobs you can find to get 100% xp from the tagged mobs.

----------


## asdfx123

Does this also work in instances?

I remember exploiting hunter pet boosting in ragefire in TBC or Wrath.

It required to have following setup:
a) a toon to be boosted (with engineering 50 or something, for aoe nade to flag mobs)
b) high-lvl mage (also other classes work, just to pull mobs)
c) high-lvl hunter with gorilla pet that has the ability of aoe stomp

Steps were as following:
1) All stand grouped inside the instance, near the entrance
2) Mage pulls X mobs (dealing 0 damage to them) to the entrance
3) Hunter and Mage leave group so the boosting guy is alone
4) boosting guy throws an aoe ingi nade to flag the mobs
5) at the same time hunter pet aoe stomps to get the aggro of mobs back
6) hunter pet kills everything (remember... u only have 60 seconds..)
7) boosted toon gets full xp for killing elite mobs

So to combine it with ur method, it would also require an additional player inside the dungeon, but far away?

----------


## lilsniff

> Does this also work in instances?
> 
> I remember exploiting hunter pet boosting in ragefire in TBC or Wrath.
> 
> It required to have following setup:
> a) a toon to be boosted (with engineering 50 or something, for aoe nade to flag mobs)
> b) high-lvl mage (also other classes work, just to pull mobs)
> c) high-lvl hunter with gorilla pet that has the ability of aoe stomp
> 
> ...


Would require some testing, but maybe it could work.

- Should be doable to face-pull a group of mobs with the hunter pet, so you could instead position the mage far off in the opposite end of the instance.

- The hunter wouldn't necessarily have to leave/join party for each pull. If you get the hunter/lock into the instance, leave group and use software to block IP's you could possibly remain in the instance ID (haven't tried IP blocking in a long time, don't really know if this works the same as it used to).

- If the hunter pet can be kept at good HP, then I'd imagine that the low-level could just tag one at a time from the pool that is gathered by the pet. Then atleast there shouldn't be an issue with too many mobs and 60 second timer.

Sadly I don't have the ability to test myself :/

----------

